# Advice for beginning backpackers



## hammer (May 4, 2007)

My teenage son and I are interested in doing a short overnight backpacking trip.  We're complete newbies...we've been on a few overnight camping trips but that's about it.

Any suggestions on where/when to go (Mass. or NH) would be appreciated...


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2007)

Start with lots of day hikes. Then try some base camping, and finally work up to multi-day backpacks.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 4, 2007)

agreed.  do day hikes to start things off.  get a good pair of boots that fit.  Also might want to find a friend who packs and just go on a day hike with them...pick their brain for every ounce of information.


----------



## Mike P. (May 4, 2007)

You say newbie but you have a few camping trips.  I assume these are car camping trips?

What do you have for gear?  How much weight are you looking to carry.  Big bulking rectangular sleeping bags are okay for car camping, you can't stuff them into a backpack though.  

If you have not hiked much:

get out hiking more, get used to carrying extra weight.
Look at getting more knowledge, seek out a friend who backpacks or look for a group, like AMC or ADK.

Before investing in a tent & sleeping bag, try borrowing/renting.  EMS rents bags & tents. 

Start small do a one night trip not too far from the car in case you need to retreat.  The AT in CT & MA offers these kind of options.  gets maps & guidebooks, knowledge is the best thing to bring with you. (or a knowledgeable friend)


----------



## walkerd2 (May 5, 2007)

Hiking out to and camping at the Franconia Brook Campsite would be perfect for a beginner. Its a nice easy hike out there and is only 3 miles from the trailhead. This will allow you to bail out rather easily if you need to. There is also a lot to do when you are at the campsite. You can hike over to Franconia Falls and go swimming, or just explore the area. Just make sure you have a good map and know what trails to follow when you get there.

To get there, take the Kancamangus to the Lincoln Woods parking lot, then follow the East Side Pemi trail to the campsite. Just make sure to read the rules and regulations regarding the campsites and food storage.

Enjoy, that is a great campsite and has been the starting point for many of my excursions into the Pemi.


----------



## czimborbryan (May 7, 2007)

Try some long dayhikes one weekend and then do an overnight backpacking trip the next.  Be sure to keep the weight below 30 pounds for a beginner (25 would be best) and bring some Ace bandages or Ace knee braces just in case (you can never tell who will need them).  I would pack ready to eat stuff like jerky, bagels, and trail mix to help keep the weight low. 

If using new boots, be sure to hike at least 20 miles worth of short hikes before doing a long one.  

The Appalachian Trail through CT is a good hike and a map/guide can be found at the site below.


----------



## catskills (May 30, 2007)

I would suggest taking a 1 - 2 miles in backpacking trips to gain some experience.  I would typically take my boy scout troop in about 2 miles for newbies.

The most important equipment is your tent.  Find a tent with an outer rain fly, where the fly is large enough to drop the rain water at least 6 inches away from the tent.  Many tents today have a rain fly that drop th water on the side of the tent, which is no damn good. 

Down sleeping bags are light but they only work if they are dry (needs good tent).  A wet down sleeping bag is useless. 

I have a 1973 Northface 2 man tent that has always kept me dry even in huge rain storms that lasted all night.  I still use the tent today and its in perfect condition.


----------



## czimborbryan (Jun 3, 2007)

Tents are important, but sleeping bags are sacred.  Never ever allow a sleeping bag to get wet.  If you have a tent leaking like a siv, cover your sleeping pad with plastic and do the same over your sleeping bag.  At least something will be warm and dry.


----------

